# Preparing for a food switch, opinions?



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

It sounds like some valid reasons to make a change although you don't want to have to do it too many times with a young dog.

*Taste of the Wild*: made by Diamond which has had numerous wide recalls throughout the years

*Natural Balance Lamb & Rice Large Breed*: only has 21% protein and 12% fat which is way too low for a developing dog (or any dog IMO)

*NutriSource*: a solid company with a good track record but their grain-free formulas aren't geared for a 4 month old puppy and their lamb with rice only has 22% protein which is very low for a puppy; maybe a better option for when your dog is older. I believe their puppy formula has higher protein but with corn gluten which you said you were avoiding.

*Canidae*: the "all life stages" Chicken Meal & Rice has 26% protein which is more ideal IMO than the regular formula all life stages with the 24% protein; might be a good possibility

*Fromm Classic*: Fromm labels their Classic formulas as "adult" probably due to the calcium/phosphorus percentages and ratios. Their Four Star grain inclusive formulas are "all life stages" but will cost a little more. Overall the company has an outstanding track history and many people have used their Fromm Puppy Gold with good success.

Might you be able to absorb the cost of Fromm Puppy Gold for a couple of months and then switch to the less expensive Fromm Classic line for adults?

Since your dog is now eating a lamb-based food, he may not tolerate lamb well which is causing the problems; or the soybean oil could be problematic or who knows what might be the issue. It can take some time to sort out what food will help your dog thrive but it is worthwhile to do so.


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

MyBentley said:


> It sounds like some valid reasons to make a change although you don't want to have to do it too many times with a young dog.
> 
> *Taste of the Wild*: made by Diamond which has had numerous wide recalls throughout the years
> 
> ...


This is extremely helpful! I most certainly don't want to change foods too often so hopefully I'm lucky enough to settle on something good this time.

I will look into how much of a cost increase Fromm puppy gold is. I really like the idea of being able to keep the same company through to adulthood, and be able to mix up flavors to find which Max likes the most. 

Although Nutro is lamb based, it also contains some chicken (fat, I believe), so there's definitely more than one questionable ingredient. I am taking Max to the vet on Friday, and if he hasn't developed another infection we (might) be in the clear with lamb/chicken. 

Thanks for this, really, this is exactly the kind of input I needed  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Shortly after we got our Max at 11 weeks of age, we switched him from Purina Puppy Chow to Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy food. He stayed on it until he was about 15 months old. It is chicken based I believe. He went from huge stinky stools, to nice, fairly small stools on the Eukanuba product. Max did very will on the Eukanuba product. Eukanuba is not as sophisticated a brand name as some, but it is readily available and reasonably priced.

I would stay away from any grain free food with a young pup, as the grain free foods tend to be too rich and can cause intestinal problems. Max now and for about the last 2 years has been fed Acana Wild Prairie, which is a grain free food.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

cris said:


> Max (4 months) has been on Nutro LG puppy lamb & brown rice for 2 months now. He was originally on purina puppy chow (didn't get him from a great breeder).
> 
> The reasons why I want to switch:
> -If I can get a premium dog food for the same price as Nutro, why not
> ...


1. Jacks only gets ear infections when he's swimming in summer. He also gets yeast build up around his neck for the same reason. Keeping his ears clean prevents ear infections. And I starting using a vinegar mixture for grooming with. <- Knock on wood, Bertie hasn't had any ear infections or loose stool or anything to this day and Jacks hasn't had an ear infection in over a year since I doubled down on grooming methods..... 

^ Just sharing that there are other causes for ear and skin infections. And just a small change in grooming habits or care makes a difference. Chicken based kibble tends to be fairly basic and easy on their stomachs. 

2. Loose poop - can also be caused by other things besides their regular kibble. If dogs are eating poop during the day, getting rich treats, etc. I'd consider this - especially since he doesn't have loose poop all the time. 

3. 4 months is a good time to switch to adult food.


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

Megora said:


> 1. Jacks only gets ear infections when he's swimming in summer. He also gets yeast build up around his neck for the same reason. Keeping his ears clean prevents ear infections. And I starting using a vinegar mixture for grooming with. <- Knock on wood, Bertie hasn't had any ear infections or loose stool or anything to this day and Jacks hasn't had an ear infection in over a year since I doubled down on grooming methods.....
> 
> ^ Just sharing that there are other causes for ear and skin infections. And just a small change in grooming habits or care makes a difference. Chicken based kibble tends to be fairly basic and easy on their stomachs.
> 
> ...


Agreed, if his infections persist, I will get a cleanser for his ears. His treats at the moment consist of Pet Botanics training rewards (3 cals each), small pieces of apples or carrots, and peanut butter inside a toy. I should probably cut down on the PB and see if his stools get better.

How do people determine when it's a good time to switch to adult food? In my eyes (and vet's suggestion), golden puppies are better off on large breed puppy food because it has the correct nutrient proportions to allow his body to catch up with his rapid growth. At least that's how I understood it. Are there any benefits to switching to adult food before he's done the majority of his growing? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We kept Max on puppy food until after a year because Eukanuba recommends their large breed puppy food until the age of 24 months. We changed at 15 months because Max had gotten quite big and was definitely no longer a puppy and was ready for an adult diet. 

I would give good consideration to what advice you get from your vet.


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

Max's Dad said:


> We kept Max on puppy food until after a year because Eukanuba recommends their large breed puppy food until the age of 24 months. We changed at 15 months because Max had gotten quite big and was definitely no longer a puppy and was ready for an adult diet.
> 
> I would give good consideration to what advice you get from your vet.


I agree. Nutro recommends that as well. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

cris said:


> Agreed, if his infections persist, I will get a cleanser for his ears.


What I do is every few days take cotton cloth (like undershirt material), soak in rubbing alcohol, and clean out the ears with both dogs. Bertie hasn't had an ear infection yet (even with him swimming all last summer) and Jacks was infection free as well - so I suspect it helped. Just basic care and part of grooming. 




> How do people determine when it's a good time to switch to adult food? In my eyes (and vet's suggestion), golden puppies are better off on large breed puppy food because it has the correct nutrient proportions to allow his body to catch up with his rapid growth. At least that's how I understood it. Are there any benefits to switching to adult food before he's done the majority of his growing?


 Vets aren't nutritionists - kinda keep that in mind. And dog food companies have dog food to sell. 

I went by advice from my dog's breeders, as well as other really experienced golden people whose dogs turned out right. 

My Danny ate large breed puppy kibble until he was 2.... and it did not slow his growth or support him adequately to prevent the worst with pano and elbow dysplasia. 

That whole experience made me listen closer to Jacks' breeder when they gave nutrition advice. Jacks still ate large breed kibble (Nutro Ultra, btw) for puppies through 12 months, and I thought that was a huge deal switching him a year early. No pano and he was a very sound and healthy puppy. 

With Bertie I decided to feed him regular puppy food when he came home and switched him to adult food at 4 months when he was starting to really grow on a weekly basis. Again, avoided pano and he has *knock on wood* been very healthy. At least looking back, no ear infections, no skin problems, no loose stool.... bright eyes, healthy energy, good coat, etc... : And of course he's now a show dog..... 

Based on that - I will do the same thing (pro plan puppy food, switch to adult pro plan at 4 months) with the next puppy.


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

Megora said:


> What I do is every few days take cotton cloth (like undershirt material), soak in rubbing alcohol, and clean out the ears with both dogs. Bertie hasn't had an ear infection yet (even with him swimming all last summer) and Jacks was infection free as well - so I suspect it helped. Just basic care and part of grooming.
> 
> 
> Vets aren't nutritionists - kinda keep that in mind. And dog food companies have dog food to sell.
> ...


Is pano that common in goldens? Just curious, because at around 3 mo. Max had been complaining about a pain in one of his hind legs. He would yelp when he squeezed himself into tight spots. No lameness or limping, just random yelps. He was thoroughly checked by the vet and we decided to keep a close eye on him to see if it persisted. Two days after the vet visit was his last yelp and he hasn't complained ever since. I thought he might've sprained a muscle or something when he jumped off the couch.

Unfortunately since max's breeder had him on puppy chow I'm hesitant to take any nutrition rec's from them. It's nice that you have multiple experiences and have determined what works best for you and your pups. There are certainly tons of people on here that recommend pro plan. It makes me think twice about deciding on foods based on dog food advisor ratings...





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Pano is primarily the front legs. It's swelling in the long bones. And it can switch from one leg to the other. From what I understand there's various theories - but comes down to the dogs growing too fast. You have people who say it's hereditary. Some who say it's a virus. Some who pinpoint protein and calcium as being the cause.... they don't know. I think generally speaking because it occurs during the growth stages and goes away after the dogs are fully grown, it's related to growing too fast and getting to heavy too soon for the muscles to deal with. Probably similar to growing pains which kids go through.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

If this has not already been mentioned, check out this for more information on dog foods..

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

goldlover68 said:


> If this has not already been mentioned, check out this for more information on dog foods..
> 
> http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews


I have checked all of these out on dog food advisor  it's definitely a factor I'm taking into consideration... So far I'm leaning towards Fromm but that is really dependent on Max's tolerance of chicken/lamb 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

cris said:


> Agreed, if his infections persist, I will get a cleanser for his ears. His treats at the moment consist of Pet Botanics training rewards (3 cals each), small pieces of apples or carrots, and peanut butter inside a toy. I should probably cut down on the PB and see if his stools get better.
> 
> *How do people determine when it's a good time to switch to adult food?* In my eyes (and vet's suggestion), golden puppies are better off on large breed puppy food because it has the correct nutrient proportions to allow his body to catch up with his rapid growth. At least that's how I understood it. Are there any benefits to switching to adult food before he's done the majority of his growing?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


People get too caught up with the labels on the bags. What really needs to be looked at closely is the protein %, fat % and calcium/phosphorus % and ratios. 

I could show you four different brands of food with a formula that have nearly identical guaranteed analysis; but one would be labeled "puppy"; the second "adult", a third "all life stages" and the fourth " large breed". You need to know what you are really searching for nutritionally.

For instance, EVO Turkey and Chicken formula for adult dogs has 42% protein and 22% fat; while Natural Balance Original for adults is 23% protein and 13% fat. I wouldn't particularly care to switch my 4-7 month old dog over to either one of them. On the flip side, I'd have no problem feeding my almost 13 yr. old Bentley the Fromm Large Breed Puppy Gold. The guaranteed analysis suits him well with 26% protein, 14% fat, 3.5% fiber, phosphorus that's not too high and relatively low ash.


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

Update:

We took Max to the vet and his ear infection continues. Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to ask th vet about the food switch before she left the room. I mentioned it to the vet tech and she said it's too early to determine his infections are food related, and if I switch foods it'll make it harder to determine which protein source is causing the intolerance.

We have two months to go till our next appointment, where Max will be 6 mo. old. In my opinion, Max needs the best nutrition available when he is growing so rapidly, and I've always read vets know little about nutrition, so... Should I still switch him?

My husband is of the mind that we're already feeding him "good" food so switching is unnecessary at this point, but... I'm a little obsessive and want the absolute best for Max. Thoughts?

Also, just to add, we now have an ear cleanser from the vet that will use for the next 4 weeks. Given Max's age (and the weather!), I have never taken him swimming, which makes me think the infection is food related.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

So, considering these factors:
- Cost, we cannot pay more than $50/30 lb bag of food
- strong preference towards large breed puppy foods
- current ear infections (subsiding after cream, now using cleanser)
- infections MIGHT be based on current protein sources in nutro large breed puppy lamb and rice (lamb/chicken further down the ingredient list)

Considering most foods out there have some type of chicken should I go for foods that have chicken further down the list or foods that might have it as a main ingredient, but as a whole are high quality foods? 

I am so confused at this point...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

cris said:


> So, considering these factors:
> - Cost, we cannot pay more than $50/30 lb bag of food
> - strong preference towards large breed puppy foods
> - current ear infections (subsiding after cream, now using cleanser)
> ...


If you think your puppy has an intolerance to a meat protein, then you need to try a food that doesn't contain that specific meat anywhere in the list. My lab has a chicken intolerance and it wouldn't matter if chicken meal were the first or the 7th ingredient; it's presence in any amount can cause problems.

It's guesswork at this point for you, but chicken seems to be a more common problem than lamb for dogs. At the same time, it's unusual for a 4 month puppy to have developed a true protein intolerance.

I'd be tempted to feed a different brand and a formula that only contains one type of meat which isn't always easy to find these days.


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

MyBentley said:


> If you think your puppy has an intolerance to a meat protein, then you need to try a food that doesn't contain that specific meat anywhere in the list. My lab has a chicken intolerance and it wouldn't matter if chicken meal were the first or the 7th ingredient; it's presence in any amount can cause problems.
> 
> It's guesswork at this point for you, but chicken seems to be a more common problem than lamb for dogs. At the same time, it's unusual for a 4 month puppy to have developed a true protein intolerance.
> 
> I'd be tempted to feed a different brand and a formula that only contains one type of meat which isn't always easy to find these days.


I was trying to go on the safe side in terms of the potential intolerance. To be honest, it was just something the vet had mentioned in passing, it is definitely too soon to determine that he is intolerant, and his ear infections could definitely be normal infections coming from too much moisture left from baths or just natural floppy eared issues. 

It's certainly hard to find something without some kind of chicken in it, given that most lamb meals have some chicken in them. Ideally I would find a lamb meal without chicken and be able to say with the ear cleanser and without any chicken in his diet, his problems are gone. But I very well may be saying that if I continue him on Nutro and the cleanser works it's magic by its own.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

Natural Balance Lamb & Rice large breed bites seems like an option. No chicken in it. It's an all-stages line it seems like, at 21% protein, 12% fat, 4% fiber, 1% calcium. 

Edit: this is rated 2.5 on DFA, I'm never going to get anywhere...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

cris said:


> Natural Balance Lamb & Rice large breed bites seems like an option. No chicken in it. It's an all-stages line it seems like, at 21% protein, 12% fat, 4% fiber, 1% calcium.
> 
> Edit: this is rated 2.5 on DFA, I'm never going to get anywhere...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I would not feed the NB Lamb & Rice due to its 21% protein which is not enough for a puppy.

If you really want to feed a lamb formula with no other meat protein, there is California Natural Lamb Meal & Rice Puppy with only 5 key ingredients. While costing more than some foods, it has 445 kcal/cup so you wouldn't have to feed as much. Natural Dog Food, Cat Food and Puppy Food for Pets With Food Sensitivity ? California Natural 

I'm thinking it might be easier to try a fish-based formula like Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream Puppy. Dry Food, Pacific Stream Puppy Formula - Taste of the Wild Pet Food


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm juggling two options right now, I'm thinking TOTW or the Solid Gold Wolf Cub formula. It's similar in protein levels, and a Bison/fish formula. Both sound pretty good to me, with the caveat that TOTW has a relationship with Diamond, but is cheaper. I haven't read that many solid gold reviews out there yet so I'll continue looking. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

cris said:


> I'm juggling two options right now, I'm thinking TOTW or the Solid Gold Wolf Cub formula. It's similar in protein levels, and a Bison/fish formula. Both sound pretty good to me, with the caveat that TOTW has a relationship with Diamond, but is cheaper. I haven't read that many solid gold reviews out there yet so I'll continue looking.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


just a heads up: Some of Solid Golds formulas are manufactured by Diamond (WolfKing, WolfCub and Just a Wee Bit); while their other formulas are manufactured by Crosswinds Pet Foods.

Solid Gold says they have a new contract with Diamond that covers good quality control. Taste of the Wild is Diamond's own personal brand.


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

That's good to know. It's interesting how these companies work... 

It's so tough to juggle a food's ingredients, the company's track record, the guaranteed analysis, the appropriate life stage, the main protein source if allergic, etc. There is no perfect food or company, bottom line. I wish I had more time to research and feed raw, hopefully some day!

Just curious, what do you feed? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

cris said:


> That's good to know. It's interesting how these companies work...
> 
> It's so tough to juggle a food's ingredients, the company's track record, the guaranteed analysis, the appropriate life stage, the main protein source if allergic, etc. *There is no perfect food or company, bottom line.* I wish I had more time to research and feed raw, hopefully some day!
> 
> ...


You hit the nail on the head. With so many choices of dog food compared to a few decades ago, it can make an informed decision a challenge. You need to identify a company, a formula, the guaranteed analysis and a price range you feel comfortable with. In the end though, your dog will show you if he is thriving on the food or not.

I,ve had dogs for 35 years so have been acquainted with a lot of brands to suit individual dog's needs as well as to try new products. For the past six years I've done rotational feeding - using 3 different kibble that I know my dogs do well with by having fed each exclusively for a 3 month period. I change after every one or two large bags. I would not feel comfortable doing rotational feeding with a dog less than a year old.

Some brands I've used in the past but no longer do because the formulas have changed so significantly ( and not for the better IMO) or because the company has changed hands. Other brands/formulas I may think well of but they simply won't work for my almost 7 year old lab who developed a chicken intolerance two years ago or for Bentley who is turning 13 years old and doesn't handle some grains very well.

At the moment, I am using Nulo Growth, Canidae Grain Free Pure Land and Annamaet Aqualuk. I will probably go back to including NutriSource, Pinnacle and Earthborne that have specific formulas I've liked. If I had a new puppy with no apparent special needs I would try Fromm Puppy Gold which has a pretty ideal guaranteed analysis that a lot of dogs do well on and is made by a company with a great track record. If I had a dog with no chicken intolerance I'd take a look at Dr. Tim's food which I feel is a very good value with nice simple formulas and a good track record.

So, in a probably much too long response, I wanted to share that what may be best for my situation may not be a match for others.


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for all your input, MyBentley, you've been a great help. I think after weeks of going back and forth between different formulas and different companies I have a game plan. 

I am a perfectionist, but unfortunately can't control whether or not my pup responds well to whichever food I feed him next. I also cannot safely conclude that Max has allergies or not, therefore, I'm going to feed him what I would've fed him if I was more educated about dog nutrition when I first got him, and that is fromm's large breed PG. They give me the peace of mind of no recalls and happy customers. 

I felt like I'm between a rock and a hard place when it comes to considering TOTW and/or Solid Gold. It's discomforting to read about Salmonella outbreaks and sketchy manufacturing, but they really are one of the few affordable large breed/puppy formulas that do not contain any chicken. 

Depending on how it goes with Fromm, I might celebrate, call off the potential allergy alarm, or might end up reconsidering whether I switch him to TOTW or an adult/ALS formula that gives me a single protein. At the very least I will be equipped with a deeper understanding of what Max needs. 

Onwards and upwards, wishing my little guy good luck with this one 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan . . . please keep us updated. 

I agree with not assuming he has an allergy or intolerance at such a young age and to try feeding what you ordinarily would.


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

Update: we're about halfway through our transition period and it is going smoothly! We went from 25% fromm to 50% fromm, absolutely no pickyness and his stools actually seem to be improving. I did add carrots and pumpkin to his diet before the transition and am planning on adding these until we're done and slowly transition him off of them.

Also, no signs of ear infections (we're still using the wash), but still itchy/smelly around his bottom. Has anyone experienced this? Are these anal gland issues? It's strange.... Every once in a while I'll smell something foul, then notice he's biting at the base of his tail. 

Looking forward to 100% Fromm, hopefully things keep improving 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Just reading this and glad you are doing well with Fromm. Back when Maggie was just a puppy, I too reasearched dogfood and still do on occassion. I initially had Maggie on Innova which worked well, however when they were bought out by P & G, I learned about Fromm. It's great that there are so many options, but the work that goes into filtering through them is time consuming and overwhelming at times. I applaud you.


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

Blondie said:


> Just reading this and glad you are doing well with Fromm. Back when Maggie was just a puppy, I too reasearched dogfood and still do on occassion. I initially had Maggie on Innova which worked well, however when they were bought out by P & G, I learned about Fromm. It's great that there are so many options, but the work that goes into filtering through them is time consuming and overwhelming at times. I applaud you.


Definitely! There are so many factors to weigh it's enough to make anyone's head spin. Is Maggie on Fromm now? How is she doing on it? We just started on 75% Fromm, so we're getting closer!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

MyBentley said:


> You hit the nail on the head. With so many choices of dog food compared to a few decades ago, it can make an informed decision a challenge. You need to identify a company, a formula, the guaranteed analysis and a price range you feel comfortable with. In the end though, your dog will show you if he is thriving on the food or not.
> 
> I,ve had dogs for 35 years so have been acquainted with a lot of brands to suit individual dog's needs as well as to try new products. For the past six years I've done rotational feeding - using 3 different kibble that I know my dogs do well with by having fed each exclusively for a 3 month period. I change after every one or two large bags. I would not feel comfortable doing rotational feeding with a dog less than a year old.
> 
> ...


 This is what I do as well. I have a rotational feeding system like you do. Every three months I will change to a different kibble, and so far I have very good results (I have about 3 main kibbles I use, and a few other secondary kibbles too).

My dogs never get bored of their meals, and they look/feel great too


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

Okay, I'm reviving this thread to share our experience. Short summary, our pup was changed from Nutro Limited ingredient LBP to Fromm LB Puppy Gold. Here's a review:

Deliciousness factor: huge improvement, might even have to buy a slow feeder now. 
Energy level: no change, still as chipper as always
Stool consistency: we have finally gotten to consistent stools! Actually poops less and smaller now, shows he's digesting this better. No gas.
Coat changes: he's inevitably a puppy and is going to go through coat changes regardless, but I can't complain about what I've seen so far. 
Allergies: his butt scratching (with odor) and overall scratching have actually reduced significantly. We still have him on an ear wash but there are no signs of yeast coming back and only occasional paw-chewing.

Conclusion: Max is happy and healthy and I am happy with him!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BGR_owner (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi cris. Can you please tell me how old your Max is? We're looking for a new food for our 11 month old Bella, and Fromm looks interesting. 

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

Bill, our pup is now 6 months. Although I have not tried any other Fromm foods other than LB Puppy Gold, I have to say I'm very happy with it. If I'm not mistaken, Fromm puppy gold can be fed to up to 24 months, but you should take certain factors into account based on whether Bella's growth has slowed down, if she's spayed or not, and what her activity level is like. 

I'm unfortunately no food expert, but once Max gets to that life stage you can bet I'll be doing another round of research, particularly on appropriate protein and fat %'s. I will probably consider staying with Fromm since I'm very happy with their track record, they have a nice variety of foods, and Max loves the stuff 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BGR_owner (Dec 30, 2013)

Cris,

Thanks. Bella has had issues with soft stools and is on her fourth food. She's been tested for parasites, always negative. Our vet prescribes Hills Science Diet i/d canned, and it usually hardens up the stool. She's also been prescribed Metronidazole with each flare-up, but we're tired of putting pills in her. 

We now think it's the food, she has been on Nutro LID puppy, and had been doing OK. Needless to say, we are at wit's end. 

We keep waiting for Bella's system to mature and these issues to subside. She's scheduled to be spayed in two weeks, at one year. Other than the soft stools and occasional diarrhea, she's full of energy, has a beautiful coat and no skin issues. 

Bill


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

BGR_owner said:


> Cris,
> 
> Thanks. Bella has had issues with soft stools and is on her fourth food. She's been tested for parasites, always negative. Our vet prescribes Hills Science Diet i/d canned, and it usually hardens up the stool. She's also been prescribed Metronidazole with each flare-up, but we're tired of putting pills in her.
> 
> ...


My sister's two toy breed dogs spent 4 years with soft stools on and off Rx food. I am having such a wonderful experience with Farmina N&D that she finally listened and bought Farmina's "LID" Cod food and the dogs where better in about three days, in 5 days perfect stools and they stopped eating them.


----------



## BGR_owner (Dec 30, 2013)

Rob,

I had not heard of Farmina. It's a shame all the best stuff is SO hard to buy. 

Thanks. 

Bill


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

Bill, on Nutro Max would consistently have big and soft stools. I tried increasing his fiber intake to see if they would improve but they never did. When we switched to Fromm, I kept him on the added pumpkin and carrots for a few weeks but dropped them to let the food do the job on its own, and within a month or so his stools finally got to the point where they are consistently hard and small.

The smaller the poop the more nutrients are being digested, so I know Max is getting a lot more nutrients than he was before. Stool consistencies take a while to change though but it is well worth the wait to find a food that works.

I hope Bella improves and you find a good food for her. If you do end up switching to Fromm or any other food, I would suggest keeping her on the food for 2-3 months as a testing period, to give her body enough time to get used to and tolerate it if she can. Good luck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BGR_owner (Dec 30, 2013)

Cris,

On Nutro LID lamb puppy, Bella has large stools. She just recovered from a bout of loose/diarrhea, and is back on Nutro. Now her stools are about the same as before, I think they are a bit soft, but formed. We don't know why she has flare-ups, but were convinced that the food (Nutro) is causing it. 

She has another bag of puppy, because she's getting spayed next week, and I didn't want to be changing foods during her post-op period. I would still like to try Fromm's, as it is available (20 miles away). I imagine at one year old, Bella would be ready for the adult food. Now just to pick the food. 

Thanks for the info. 

Bill


----------

